# Roamio Plus/Pro Streaming Issues - Overheating?



## tbielowicz (Apr 16, 2009)

Is anybody else experiencing issues streaming video from the Roamio? 

I keep getting the overheating message. Or it can't connect or find my stream device. I never had this issue with my in elite box and stream device.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

tbielowicz said:


> Is anybody else experiencing issues streaming video from the Roamio?
> 
> I keep getting the overheating message. Or it can't connect or find my stream device. I never had this issue with my in elite box and stream device.


Obvious first questions-

1) Are you blocking airflow?
2) Is the Roamio "on top"?
3) Is it in a closed cabinet?
4) Can you feel the fan moving air?
5) What is the ambient temperature there?


----------



## tbielowicz (Apr 16, 2009)

No, everything as is just it was with my Elite. Lots of room, cool environment, etc...

I just think its a BS error. 

I turned on my TiVo out of standby and it connected to it. It still will falloff and give me download errors for some of my transfers but better than no connection. 

So maybe it has do do with the D-Link green switch. Never had an issue with the elite but the Roamio seems to be more finicky.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Can you detect if the FAN is actually spinning? Could be a simple connection issue. I think we've seen that type of issue reported in the past.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

markp99 said:


> Can you detect if the FAN is actually spinning? Could be a simple connection issue. I think we've seen that type of issue reported in the past.


I asked that already


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

tbielowicz said:


> So maybe it has do do with the D-Link green switch. Never had an issue with the elite but the Roamio seems to be more finicky.


There are several threads with MANY people reporting problems with "green switches" (whatever that is... never heard such a term until recently; just read about it and it sounds incredibly stupid to me).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

crxssi said:


> There are several threads with MANY people reporting problems with "green switches" (whatever that is... never heard such a term until recently; just read about it and it sounds incredibly stupid to me).


Green switches are nothing new. They have been around for years. Dlink introduced their 5 port and 8 port green switches in 2007. If every house saved just a few watts from their network switches that adds up to a big savings of energy. Of course that goes for any widely used device.


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

aaronwt said:


> If every house saved just a few watts from their network switches that adds up to a big savings of energy.


Businesses, maybe. Homeowners? Big savings? Hardly.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

TC25D said:


> Businesses, maybe. Homeowners? Big savings? Tree hugger propaganda.


In 2005, before implemented, they calculated that $200 million could be saved from homes and $170 million from offices and $80 million from data centers. Of course the numbers would be different now. But these were the savings they were initially looking at when being implemented. The savings are probably alot more today since people use more network connected devices and energy cost alot more now than it did back then. Every little bit helps though. Especially with the meteoric rise of prices for electricity.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

TC25D said:


> Businesses, maybe. Homeowners? Big savings? Hardly.


Yeah, like maybe 0.5 watts? Compact switches already use very little power. Lowering the transmit power on ports can't amount to anything meaningful in the big picture. Especially if it comes at the price of compatibility or standards bending or additional up-front cost.

One could save 10 times the energy by replacing a SINGLE incandescent bulb with an LED. (And yes, I do use LED bulbs where appropriate, and CFL where appropriate, and still have incandescent where nothing else is appropriate). And each house that might have a single 2 watt switch have dozens and dozens of light bulbs....

Not saying we shouldn't save energy everywhere we can, just that we have to keep things in perspective at a time when the USA is consuming almost 100 QUADRILLION BTU's of energy annually.


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

Who is 'they' who did this predicting?

Did they include the energy used to debug problems like this or replacing devices that have issues with green switches? I am sure they didn't.

As I said originally, tree hugger propaganda. At least no one is mandating the use of green switches, have not banned non-green switches and there aren't any Switch Police....yet.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

crxssi said:


> Yeah, like maybe 0.5 watts? Compact switches already use very little power. Lowering the transmit power on ports can't amount to anything meaningful in the big picture. Especially if it comes at the price of compatibility or standards bending or additional up-front cost.
> 
> One could save 10 times the energy by replacing a SINGLE incandescent bulb with an LED. (And yes, I do use LED bulbs where appropriate, and CFL where appropriate, and still have incandescent where nothing else is appropriate). And each house that might have a single 2 watt switch have dozens and dozens of light bulbs....
> 
> Not saying we shouldn't save energy everywhere we can, just that we have to keep things in perspective at a time when the USA is consuming almost 100 QUADRILLION BTU's of energy annually.


With my old Dlink switches, the savings were up to 60% or more. So it could be using 2 watts with no ports active instead of 5 watts when all ports were active. No idea what the savings would be with the newer ones.

Any power savings I used to have were blown away anyway when I went from a 67" LED DLP that used around 105 watts to an 82" lamp based DLP that uses around 210 watts. That coupled with a third unRAID setup and after more than two years of YoY decreasing electrcity usage, every month this year has been higher than the previous two years.

at least I should have a few power savings once I'm down to a Romaio PRo, two Minis and an OTA only premiere(which would really be nice if I could replace with an OTA Roamio)


----------



## tbielowicz (Apr 16, 2009)

Most if not all switches now are "green." So you have few choices.

I have to believe that the Roamio is very sensitive when it comes to both the Ethernet and HDMI ports. I have HDMI wakeup issues with my LG TV if I turn on the TiVo first out of standby. My TV cannot find the connection. If I turn on thT. First, no issues at all. It must have to do with the signal that is sent on startup. My Elite/XL4 never had this issue. 

Must be a similar issue with the Ethernet connection. Unless it is out of standby mode it just will not stream. 

Other than these two issues, which are annoying, everything works well. But I am still not happy.


----------

